# Rome MOB bindings.... where are the reviews????



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the LNP ones look cool, and they're on sale for a good price. Shayboarder has a review, and she says they're soft. Goodride says they're not. So who knows. Buy one and tell us :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're soft. Shayboarder weighs more than most people here... And rides poorer than most as well...

If you dont need much support out of an ankle strap and the canting option of the highback tickles your pickle give 'em a whirl. It's a meat and potatoes with some seasoning type of binding meant for light guys who really just want to jib.

Strap may "feel" softer than the 390, its not.

P.S. I wrote the angry review.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes I read your review too Nivek.

I stayed away, wanting a more responsive binding.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I ended up buying a pair, and after a day of riding here's my thoughts:

The usual rome conformist toe straps do their job and lock my burton boots in place... vs the burton getagrip toe straps, I feel they lock my boot down tighter, but they reach an uncomfortable point if I do them too tight. 

The ankle strap feels fine also and felt responsive enough for me. They look like the same design used in the 2011 burton prophecy's and c60s. Not as comfortable as the Burton asym strap though. 

The baseplates I think are Rome's best design yet as they are finally LIGHT, yet responsive with plenty of dampening. I think they are more damp and responsive than my burton reflex bindings. Also, I tried a pair of 390s before and hated the fact that snow would get stuck around the crevices of the changeable cant pads, and love the fact the padding is flat on these mobs. 

The highback wasn't soft to me, but I had to crank the lean up a decent amount to line them up with my burton boot and get the response I wanted. I still absolutely hate their hiback adjuster, and had one come loose on me during a run. The stupid thing is if you crank the hiback adjust screw all the way down, they are no longer tool-less as they won't have enough space to release the block adjuster from the highback itself to adjust the lean (if that makes sense). 

The ratchets are very smooth, but as usual rome they're too easy to release... one strap came undone during a run... not sure how it happened, maybe during a fall or from pulling up my pant legs i'm not sure. I was thinking if trying to peel off the rubber grips from the release levers, but didn't want to hack apart new bindings. Burton ratchets are much better. 

Overall i'm keeping these on my rossi one magtek for the dampening and response, and moving my burton reflex malavitas to my park board.


----------

